# Colored zebra danios



## cagey59 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am new to this forum and have recently returned to the freshwater aquarium hobby after being away from it for many years.*old dude. My grandson spurred the return. Today we bought 2 colored zebra danios, one yellow and one orange. In searching the Internet for colored zebra danios only glo-light danios come up. Is that what we got?*c/p*
Thanks


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

are they brightly colored like the pictures you saw on the net? if so then I would say yes. They are very nice looking fish, I contemplated getting some yesterday but I hate buying fish that have been chemically altered in any way.


----------



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes you purchased GloFish. I have 6, 3 green and 3 orange. I wanted the red ones but the store did not get them in. They are a lot of fun to watch, and if you change out your light on the tank with a "black light" they will glow and become florescent.


----------



## cagey59 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt responses. I will try the black light. My grandson will love it!


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

get some plain zebra danios to go with them and then use the black light in the dark then you will see the difference. If you don't they just look like their under a normal light as they glow. If you get the plain unaltered ones then you can see the difference as they won't light up. check out glofish.com as they are a genetically engineered pet.


----------

